# Just stopping in to say..



## lupinfarm (Oct 8, 2010)

I'M STILL ALIVE! 

I haven't been on here at all in the last month and a half because I live in Toronto for school (York U) and my mum hasn't really been updating me as to whats going on at home, I expect, because at this point its really irrelevent since I can't do much about things at all being in the city. 

Goats are good, Chickens are good, Ducks are loved and admired by all..no seriously, one of our mayoral candidates came up to talk to my mum and they spent a good hour talking about how beautiful our ducks are haha. Luna is fabulous, she's moving into the top field next week (electric is being hooked up finally). 

Everything is quite peachy, and to top it all off my studies are going well, I've lost like 20lbs since I moved back to the city *and* I'm seeing someone  not that that is much of something to post on here, lmao, but I just thought you guys would like to know if I still exist or not... I know a while ago I got an email from cmjust0 wondering if I was still breathing  

I'll get some fall photos of the farm tomorrow, and upload them sometime this weekend. Fall is in full throw here and it's Thanksgiving this weekend


----------



## country freedom (Oct 9, 2010)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> I'M STILL ALIVE!
> 
> I haven't been on here at all in the last month and a half because I live in Toronto for school (York U) and my mum hasn't really been updating me as to whats going on at home, I expect, because at this point its really irrelevent since I can't do much about things at all being in the city.
> 
> ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey Lupin, glad to hear things are going well. Hope it continues for you.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## warthog (Oct 9, 2010)

Glad to know your still alive and things are going well for you.


----------

